# Rugby Andy Sheridan - what a beast!



## westsider (Feb 12, 2007)

Was reading in the paper this morning that England Rugby player Andy Sheridan can bench press 220kg. I know he is a big lad but that is some impressive strength. If you factor in to the fact he is a professional team sportsman and not a powerlifter or bodybuilder thats all the more impressive. Wouldnt want to be a french player facing him off in the scrum tomorrow!!!


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Its not always true. I read in one paper a Welsh winger has bf of 7% which wasn't the case from what he looked like.


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

Why would a rugby player want single figure bodyfat %? Obviously they don't want to carry excess weight but the mass they have is needed for protection as well as power.

Big "Ted" Sheridan reportedly has a bench of over 200kg and a squat of over 300kg. The other England players have basically testified to these lifts so no billy bull$hit there IMO. Not bad for a player who also has to train for 80mins of running/tackling/rucking & mauling!

P.S. C'mon Big Ted and the England boys....**** on those French bastards!


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Looks in good nick here esp if he is 19 stone

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/24975-rugby-andy-sheridan-what-beast.html


----------



## stocky24 (Mar 8, 2007)

dude why did u put i link in for this thread in this thread or is it just my pc


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

A guy I know knew him when he was younger he bench 180KG when he was 18 - he can bench 240KG now he is a beast. Pretty quick too


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

I was very surprised to see a pic of him on a web site looking very lean for 19 stone! absolute monster!


----------



## Coop (Sep 8, 2007)

westsider said:


> Was reading in the paper this morning that England Rugby player Andy Sheridan can bench press 220kg. I know he is a big lad but that is some impressive strength. If you factor in to the fact he is a professional team sportsman and not a powerlifter or bodybuilder thats all the more impressive. Wouldnt want to be a french player facing him off in the scrum tomorrow!!!


More relevant for scrummaging is how much he can squat.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2007)

All the munster team used to train in my old gym and they were all very large and pretty strong fellas i dont see why 220kg should be such a big deal when your weighing close to 20 stone and loaded up on gear and its your job to be strong and athletic.


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

Complete androgen heads.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

AND he's good lookin'! [email protected] lol.


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

Pip said:


> Complete androgen heads.


 You know that for a fact do you? didn't think so. :gun:

he is a monster and impressive in the scrum so far but has a lot to learn in terms of technique But if all goes well he could be the best lose head in the world by the next world up.


----------



## anabolic lion (Aug 4, 2004)

most guys in rugby r on somthing in my opinion .

Look and some over over developed jaw lines , big fore heads if not aas then defo they on hgh n sh1t


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

anabolic lion said:


> most guys in rugby r on somthing in my opinion .
> 
> *Look and some over over developed jaw lines , big fore heads if not aas then defo they on hgh n sh1t*


 There definately could be alot of AAS abuse within rugby. Saying that, don't most forwards in rugby look like that?? lol


----------



## tuc biscuit (Dec 5, 2003)

used to train in the same gym as sheridan, all i can say is he is big and strong


----------



## Stanco (Jan 7, 2007)

I have a few mates i've known since childhood who play rugby and these guys are HUGE with very low body fat and a lot of them hardly ever touch weights and definetly dont take steroids. So, it may be true that some of them are on the juice but these guys are all naturally, genetically big.


----------



## 13stonetarget (Aug 21, 2007)

I've got a few mates who've played a lot of rugby all through growing up. I'm convinced the early years and teen years of working so physically hard regularly told their bodies to grow big to deal with it, so they've ended up becoming huge buggers! None of them are on gear to my knowledge, either. That's not to say that the pro's don't do cycles, though, I'm sure there are quite a few that do.


----------



## rugbyequipment1 (Nov 25, 2008)

hi ..

I am Professional Rugby Player. I am Looking for Rugby Fitness and Body Protection Equipment

Suppliers.I heard about Morrant(dot)com.If any one knows about this company,kindly reply this post.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

bumping a year old thread is maybe not the best way mate 

220kg for a professional rugby player is not a lot imo

dont forget that while your doing a 9-5 job and training at night he is in the gym all day

infact i'll stick my neck out and say 220kg is not enough


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

davetherave said:


> bumping a year old thread is maybe not the best way mate
> 
> 220kg for a professional rugby player is not a lot imo
> 
> ...


i think it was an interview where they asked if he could lift a bear up, he said well i bench 220kgs but dont know how much a bear weights


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

rugbyequipment1 said:


> hi ..
> 
> I am Professional Rugby Player. I am Looking for Rugby Fitness and Body Protection Equipment
> 
> Suppliers.I heard about Morrant(dot)com.If any one knows about this company,kindly reply this post.


 :spam:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> i think it was an interview where they asked if he could lift a bear up, he said well i bench 220kgs but dont know how much a bear weights


what kind of a retard would ask a professional sportsman if he can lift a bear up

are we talking polar bears, brown bears, care bears?

what a badly researched question, i like the fact zara came in hoping to see a big butch rugby player and got talk of care bears and spam


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

gummy bears!

i know someone who is a strong man competitior oop narf and he used to train with him and said he is really strong so its fairly believeable


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

davetherave said:


> what kind of a retard would ask a professional sportsman if he can lift a bear up
> 
> are we talking polar bears, brown bears, care bears?
> 
> what a badly researched question, i like the fact zara came in hoping to see a big butch rugby player and got talk of care bears and spam


ZOO mag lol


----------



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

Morrant are a good company, i used to buy my rugby gear from their and got a good service.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

dutch_scott said:


> , i know a few world champ powerlifters at 100kg who bench *240 in a shirt so 220 rugby guy hmmm,*
> 
> .


240kg shirted mate at 100kg is no where near world class...

300kg plus nearer the mark


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

stocky24 said:


> dude why did u put i link in for this thread in this thread or is it just my pc


LOL....

Its not your PC mate :confused1:


----------



## welly (May 12, 2006)

The Sale Sharks team used to train at the gym I used and whilst I never saw him bench he is incredibly strong. Seen him do some impressive weights on Squat and Deadlift (not the best form though). It has been claimed that he is the strongest Rugby Player in the English league but again there are no competitions to measure against. I wouldnt be suprised if he could do a 220KG bench.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

dutch_scott said:


> my old training mentor dave clemence benched 240 at the worlds in 99 i think or 2001 after squating 422kg for a euro record,
> 
> craig coombes from bristol , who is number 1 in world, benchs 240 or 260 i think shirted so i was near the mark, 300 is for those who dont dead or squat a tonne lol
> 
> i fear people sayin "im not suprised if he benchs 220kg have NEVER SEEN A GUY WHO CAN"


Craig has def done 280kg in comp at 100kg mate, poss even 300kg...

I hear he has done way over 300kg in gym...

I dont think he is number 1 tho as USA has some huge benchers, they really know how to use thier suits PMSL...

Raw benching is different tho, I would have thought sheridan could have done that "bouncey style" doubtfull with a pause tho...

He is huge and powerful and does take his training seriously...

I have done 2 at 220kg bouncy at 16st as has nytol and Andy is 3-4 st heavier


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

dutch_scott said:


> true but are u busting an ass doing aerobics and functional work which tires muscles, ? i just know ur a big guy and nytol, assisted but sheridan i think no, bnut hey ill grab a beer for him if he has!!!


aerobics??? whats that PMSL

Nah, Know what your saying mate, but i just wouldnt discount it thats all...

Put it like this, in offseason with hardcore training and a bit of aas i would say easily obtainable


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

i dnt think he is on ass and benching that much as his other muscles are not developed tht much. would like 2 see a vid ofwhat h can bench and squat


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

alfy To'oala does sets of 3 or 4 on 200 ive seen this myself and dan ward smith ive seen doing 180 for 3 i cant see either of them being natty


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

I've wondered for a while how rugby players get so big.

I haven't a clue how they would avoid getting busted if they are juicing though.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

ba baracuss said:


> I've wondered for a while how rugby players get so big.
> 
> *I haven't a clue how they would avoid getting busted if they are juicing* t*hough*.


Same way sprinters and other athletes manage it...

But sh1t loads do get busted, especially in rugby league...

I know a fair few amateurs and a hell of a lot of those are using aas... so why wouldnt the pros:thumbup1:

TBH i think most use\abuse is done in offseason, where testing is less etc etc so they bulk up and get strong on ass and try to carry in thro the season with use of other things GH\Slin etc etc


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

take it from womeone who is trying to combine three days of weights with amateur rugby and is clean

i think gear or enhancements would help a great deal


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Con said:


> All the munster team used to train in my old gym and they were all very large and pretty strong fellas i dont see why 220kg should be such a big deal when your weighing close to 20 stone and loaded up on gear and its your job to be strong and athletic.


Well they aren't loaded up on gear as its an illegal offence and leads to a fine and usually a ban!

I think a 220kg bench for a professinol rubgy player is very good, this is because they will be training hard but not like a bodybuilder, lots of CV fitness work will be done too!


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

T_Woody said:


> Well they aren't loaded up on gear as its an illegal offence and leads to a fine and usually a ban!
> 
> I think a 220kg bench for a professinol rubgy player is very good, this is because they will be training hard but not like a bodybuilder, lots of CV fitness work will be done too!


Its illegal to do alot of things, the crimes getting caught. Did you see the thread about the football players using drugs?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

jw007 said:


> Same way sprinters and other athletes manage it...
> 
> But sh1t loads do get busted, especially in rugby league...
> 
> ...





dutch_scott said:


> lets not be nieve i know alot of pro rugby guys and most r geared or stimulanted up, most in offseason as everyone knows u get 3 strikes to test as victor conte blew the lid on, orals a re out quick, i know a well known england pro who we joke uses more hgh than i do!!! so yes they r all juiced, :beer: its £ and they need it


Interesting to hear this from guys like you gents who know what getting that big involves.

Interesting re that pro Dutch! I'm wondering if your location helps narrow it down somewhat....


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

T_Woody said:


> Well they aren't loaded up on gear as its an illegal offence and leads to a fine and usually a ban!
> 
> I think a 220kg bench for a professinol rubgy player is very good, this is because they will be training hard but not like a bodybuilder, lots of CV fitness work will be done too!


Young man, heres how top class athletes beat the testing:thumbup1:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroids-associated-drugs-articles/33194-dwain-chambers-stack.html


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

T_Woody said:


> Well they aren't loaded up on gear as its an illegal offence and leads to a fine and usually a ban!
> 
> I think a 220kg bench for a professinol rubgy player is very good, this is because they will be training hard but not like a bodybuilder, lots of CV fitness work will be done too!


 PMSL of course mate of course!

Just like the olympics they are drug free also are they not:laugh:

As far as 240kg in shirt at 100kg that is a rubbish bench my mate Neil Deighton (dig on this site) just put up 300kg at 90kg in the WPC world championships this week and hes only just turned 23.

With the amount of feds for pling one is easly fooled to think that some one who has some record is one of the best this is rubbish.

For the true strenght look at only IPF and WPC records and you will find they are a lot stronger than that.


----------

